# Purito versus Club versus Mini



## blazingazn

Looking to get a few of these.
Either MonteCristo or Cohiba.

Out of the sizes which do you folks recommend?

I've tried the Purito Montecristo and had some quality issues, which I hear is common.

From what I've seen, purito is the largest, club is medium and mini is the smallest?

Please enlighten me.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

blazingazn said:


> Looking to get a few of these.
> Either MonteCristo or Cohiba.
> 
> Out of the sizes which do you folks recommend?
> 
> I've tried the Purito Montecristo and had some quality issues, which I hear is common.
> 
> From what I've seen, purito is the largest, club is medium and mini is the smallest?
> 
> Please enlighten me.


The club and mini's are crap IMHO Cuban cigarette tobacco. They taste nothing like the larger cigars they supposedly represent. Purito's on the other hand are machine rolled short filler cigars. My favorite Purito's are the H Uppman followed by the La Flor del Cano followed by the ones you dislike the Monti's.


----------



## blazingazn

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The club and mini's are crap IMHO Cuban cigarette tobacco. They taste nothing like the larger cigars they supposedly represent. Purito's on the other hand are machine rolled short filler cigars. My favorite Purito's are the H Uppman followed by the La Flor del Cano followed by the ones you dislike the Monti's.


Have you had issues with your Puritos?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

blazingazn said:


> Have you had issues with your Puritos?


 Every once in a while you get one that's hard on the draw but that's because they are short filler. Try storing them at 60% R/H that really helps a lot with Cuban Cigars in general!:dude:


----------



## Hoplophile

TonyBrooklyn said:


> _Every once in a while you get one that's hard on the draw but that's because they are short filler. Try storing them at 60% R/H that really helps a lot with Cuban Cigars in general!:dude:_


How about the Monte Joyita / Cohiba Panatella cigars? I was never sure if these were long filler and hand-rolled or not...

Cheers,
G


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Hoplophile said:


> How about the Monte Joyita / Cohiba Panatella cigars? I was never sure if these were long filler and hand-rolled or not...
> 
> Cheers,
> G


All Cohiba's are hand rolled to my knowledge. Don't care for the panatella tried them once got stuck with the box. I gave most of them away never again.
The Joyita is hand made as well and at that price it should be ,a little to fruity for my tastes!


----------



## dvickery

two words...bolivar chicos

tounge and lip numbing strength and a flavour explosion all in 15 or 20 minutes.

derrek


----------



## Habanolover

dvickery said:


> two words...bolivar chicos
> 
> tounge and lip numbing strength and a flavour explosion all in 15 or 20 minutes.
> 
> derrek


This! I also always keep some Cohiba Panatelas on hand for when I want a short smoke but with the typical Cohiba flavors.


----------



## blazingazn

Habanolover said:


> This! I also always keep some Cohiba Panatelas on hand for when I want a short smoke but with the typical Cohiba flavors.


I was also in addition to short smoke time, looking for something cheap, like 2-3$ a smoke.

Aside from JLP


----------

